# G5 archery sight!



## purplecoffin (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wanted to give a shout out for g5 archery. I have a g5 optix me on one of my bows and I broke a pin screw on saturday. MY FAULT, I overtightened it. Keep in mind this is a discontinued precourser to the optix xr they have out now. I have one of those too and love both sights. Called g5 today hoping that maybe they might have the part I needed and was thinking that if I could get it for 20 bucks shipped I would be happy. Nope, not only did they still have the part, they shipped it to me free of charge! That is GREAT customer service in my book. So, thank you, g5, for taking care of me.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up For a company taking care of thier customers!


----------



## Laden44 (Jan 16, 2011)

G5 Is a great company, and Great people work there. The guys that come down to our shoots are great.....G5 thanks a bunch


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

G5 awesome company...and they support the troops!!!


----------



## purplecoffin (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep, I was impressed.


----------

